# Fruit flies ASAP



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

In need of fuit flies , dc area !!


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

I got you covered.

And I work in Springfield. 



-B


----------



## Toxic frogs (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice Armson...good to see froggers helping froggers, and always nice to know there are awsome folks like you out there. Megga Kuddos to ya bud!


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

Haven't heard back from the guy yet. 

My behind has been bailed out on several occasions just want to make sure I pay it forward. 

All my Cultures are originally from tclipse and msteele when they bailed me out of a jam. 


-B


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

We Virginia Froggers gotta stick together. I can prob help too, I think I have an extra, at the very least can spot a feeding. Blocker Institute has been my hero in the past.


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

If anyone in Northern VA gets in the weeds I usually have more than enough FFs to cover. 


I also have a healthy supply of White ISOs. 


-B


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes thanks guys i may be able to pick some up sunday or monday if possible . With midterms and sports i got a little behind on my culturing.


----------

